# UFC Night with ABTs, BBQ Beans, Pulled Pork Sammie, and Slaw



## jacksmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

Had a few over for last night's UFC Fight and thought I'd share.  I took a gamble, in large part due to the impression this site has made on me since discovering it last week and reading my ass off trying to soak as much in as possible, and tried a new way of smoking my butts.  I also learned all about ABTs, so, I tried those too.  Wow!  No surprise to you SMF vets, but I was pleasantly surprised.  I lost a few that were not protected by the plate setter, but it was my first crack at these.  I saw Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans recipe, but I stuck with my old faithful on that one.  Good eats!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well photobucket has deleted your qview so I think you have to try it again.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

That's odd.  How's that?


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 10, 2010)

It all looks good to me!  Sorry to hear about a few lost souls... hard to leave a man behind.  Nice stacked setup!


----------

